# Matching panel



## Val 12 (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello everyone,

We've been matched with a littlie and go to matching panel on Friday   

but to say i'm nervous is an understatement (brickin' it  ), Will it be ok? Is it just a formality? I'm worrying that something will go wrong and we'll be devastated if it does   

We've met the FC and we've got photos (scrumptious) Our SW says ther'e nothing to worry about and as long as we stay calm we'll be ok. Am I worrying unneccessarily? Any advice would be greatly appreciated as i'm soooooo nervous

Val x


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Oooh Val, best of luck.  I'm hopefully going to be in the same position soon.. so I'll be interested to see some replies.  I think they are as a formality as the approval panel - as in, if it was likely they'd say no, you wouldn't be there...!!!  But that doesn't stop us being nervous.

We have a fostering panel to go to on the 12 October, and then hopefully a matching panel probably a month after, if all goes well... so we'll be pros at it by then.. LOL.

Very best of luck... I'm sure it will be fine.

Love C x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

great news Val!!! any more info you can share?


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

WOW!!!! what wonderful news.  I am sure it will be fine.  I know we have to attend the panel (when we eventually get that far) but that it is like approval panel - you go there knowing it is 99% in your favour (otherswise they wouldn't take you) but it still isn't sure til you hear.

So...can you share any details 

magenta xx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Great news Val,

Try not to worry if your SW did not belive that everything was A Ok they wold not take youy to matching panel. So good Luck.

Would love to know more if you can tell, age sex etc? i am just so nosey?

Look forward to congratulate you again on Friday.

PBMxxxx.


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Am I right in thinking this is the little boy you were talking about in August?? 

magenta


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Just wanted to wish you luck for Friday Val, I'm sure things will be fine 

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Val 12 (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi girls,

thanks for your replies. Yes it is the little boy I mentioned in August. It has taken forever to get this far, we were first considered for him back in June and what with red tape, holidays etc we are just going to matching panel this week.

He's 15 months and has been with his FC since he was 6 weeks old. We've got some photos of him and a home video of him when he was just over a year old, he's sooooooo gorgeous. We met his FC when she came to our house with the SW's and she was lovely, she clearly adores him and it's a credit to her that he's such an adorable little boy. We probably won't be able to meet him until a week after the panel   but as long as we get through we'll be on cloud 9.

I obviously can't go into details about how he has come to be in care but we have to demonstrate at panel what we understand about his past and what we are taking on etc. So I think that's why i'm getting a bit nervous in case we are asked any awkward questions. Also he looks nothing like me so i'm worried that affects their decision, he looks similar to dh though.

I also don't know whether we should be buying things. We've got a cotbed and a highchair given to us but I don't want to tempt fate by going off on a spending spree.

AAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGHHHHHH !!!!!!! Why can't Friday be here?? I don't think I can keep calm for another 5 days, I feel sorry for my colleagues at work. If I hear any more i'll let you know, sorry for rambling on but I think dh is sick of me chuntering on

Val xxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Val and dh,

Congrats to you both!

Wonderful news.

I am sure everything will go ok for you on Friday.

Laine


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Val

We didn't have to go to matching panel, although now I wish we had had to go.

I am sure everything will be fine, as I doubt they would have taken you this far to knock you back.

Good luck, we will all be thinking of you, and don't forget to let us know how you get on.

Karen x


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Val,

congrats....we didn't go to matching panel. but i think it is usually just a formalitly......just make sure your DH has some answers ready to back you up. At our approval panel I lost the ability to speak I was so nervous  

xxruthie


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

congratulations Val   
ah he sounds lovely..i'm sure friday will be fine, keep caaaaaaaaaalm 

kj x


----------



## Emcon (Oct 11, 2005)

Val

know how you feel, we went last Wednesday, we didn't have to attend which I found very frustrating, they were making a major decision about our lives and we had no input in it! All I can say is the same as everyone else, we were told it was a formality but was still bricking it too, just in case!  Try not to worry, it really is just a formality.  Good luck.  We meet our new daughter a week today, so you shouldn't be far behind us.  I have been buying bits, I haven't been able not to.

Good luck

Em


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Congratulations Val

I'm sure it's a formality, they don't normally let you get this far to knock you back at the last minute.  It won't be long and then you'll be meeting your new little boy.

Can't wait to hear your news on Friday.

love
Cindy


----------



## smiler73 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Val,

Just wanted to wish you buckets of luck for tomorrow!!!  



Look forward to hearing that it's all gone well - do let us know...

Love,
Nx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Good luck for tomorrow Val, I'm sure its just a formality!


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Good Luck for tomorrow Val, look forward to hearing your good news.

Cindy


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

cindyp said:


> Good Luck for tomorrow Val, look forward to hearing your good news.
> 
> Cindy


 good luck hunn xox


----------



## Lauren (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi Val,

Just wanted to wish you loads of luck for today!  Hopefully it is all over by now and you are the proud mummy and daddy of a gorgeous little boy!  He is the same age as our dd, she has been with us a month now, so will be really interesting to hear how it all goes for you as a new family.

Lots of love
Lauren xxx


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Sending you all te luck in the world.  Hopefully all went well and you are too busy phoning everyone to let them know the good news.

magenta xx


----------



## Val 12 (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi girls thanks for your lovely messages. Yes it went well today and we were approved, it was nowhere near as bad as i'd imagined. Hopefully we will meet him next week but the SW's have to let us know what is happening. It's 7.20pm and we've just got home, it was a 400 mile round trip so needless to say we're shattered. Dh is just opening a celebratory bottle of wine and i'll order a chinese before I make some more phone calls. I'll catch up later, hope everyone is ok,
Val xx


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Congratulations!!!​
Sooooooo unbelievably happy for you.

magenta xx


----------



## g (Aug 2, 2004)

Congratulations Val.

   
  Thanks to everyone for your help with my 'writers block'.

  I got up early on Sun and wrote my letter. This time DH thought I'd done a good job.

  It's all ready to go in the post now. I'm soooo excited.

Have a great weekend,

G


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

hurrah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! enjoy the wine!!!!!!


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Many Congratulations Val 

Hope you get the meets sorted soon and can meet your little chap.  Enjoy the wine and the chinese.

Keep us posted

Love
Karen x


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

WWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

MANY CONGRATS VAL AND DH.... well done both of you... glad to hear "it wasn't as bad as I thought".... phew!!!

Enjoy the next part - the build up to meeting YOUR child... !!!

Love C xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Many Congratulations Val and DH, so pleased for you both   .

Enjoy the celebrations and hopefully it won't be too long till you meet your little man.

love
Cindy


----------



## g (Aug 2, 2004)

OOPs  sorry I posted on the wrong thread.

        Best wishes,
            G


----------

